# Very Unfortunate News - Chris van der Lingen Passed



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

I found out today that Chris vd Lingen had passed away yesterday unexpectedly. He was a champion of pumilio conservation and research. He always supported student researchers and would even let them stay in his own house. He will be greatly missed.


----------



## Robzilla56 (Aug 2, 2011)

*Re: Very Unfortunately News - Chris vd Lingen Passed*

I got an email from his wife this morning about it. Such a shock, I pray someone will continue his legacy of protecting pumilios. I know several people just got back from two weeks of spending time with the man. I only wish I had gone.

RIP


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

*Re: Very Unfortunately News - Chris vd Lingen Passed*



Robzilla56 said:


> I got an email from his wife this morning about it. Such a shock, I pray someone will continue his legacy of protecting pumilios. I know several people just got back from two weeks of spending time with the man. I only wish I had gone.
> 
> RIP


I had originally met Chris through Frognet, and had several discussions on supplements with him. I finally met him in person at NAAC and he was very interested in all aspects of dendrobatid husbandry as well as thier conservation in the wild. 

Ed


----------



## widmad27 (Aug 9, 2006)

*Re: Very Unfortunately News - Chris vd Lingen Passed*

A very sad and tragic loss indeed, but although we have lost his physical presence we have gained long standing scientific knowledge about the pumilio from him to which he cared so deeply for and this will surely live on for generations to come. Thoughts most certainly go out to family and friends close to him.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Very Unfortunately News - Chris vd Lingen Passed*

Oh my goodness! I'm shocked to hear he passed. Do we know what caused his death? I'm sure the guys who just came back from Black Jungle's tour are going to be stunned since he was the one showing them around Bocas Del Toro last week and the week before! I had heard such good things about him from others like Justin Yeager.


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

johnc said:


> Oh my goodness! I'm shocked to hear he passed. Do we know what caused his death? I'm sure the guys who just came back from Black Jungle's tour are going to be stunned since he was the one showing them around Bocas Del Toro last week and the week before! I had heard such good things about him from others like Justin Yeager.


Justin was the person who informed me. Apparently, he died of a heart attack. One of the other frog guys in Bocas did CPR for some time to no avail.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Very Unfortunately News - Chris vd Lingen Passed*

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ve...lingen-panama-pumilio-protection-project.html

Yes, incredibly sad for us all and for Wilma and his family.

I posted my sentiments on his Personal and PPPP facebook page, as I would assume Wilma might have more access to that site, then DB.

Chris' last post on his own FB page was about an upcoming Oktoberfest party at Rana Azul in the Bocas, and he took that photo with us, while we were there eating lunch and looking at 'darkland' pumilio....I sat and watched him take the picture....just blows my mind.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Very Unfortunately News - Chris vd Lingen Passed*

The world has a large hole to fill.
Chris was a passionate champion of the pumilio of Panama. My time with him these past weeks has only reinforced what I had learned when I met him at NAAC. He cared deeply about both people and his frogs. 
With saddened heart and overworked tearducts I wish his wife Wilma comfort in this trying time.
I hope that his work shall carry-on and his example be followed.

Thank you Chris, for your passion, commitment and your time. Rest in peace my friend and hero.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Very Unfortunately News - Chris vd Lingen Passed*

I'm so sorry to hear this. Sad for the ones who knew him and sad that the world has lost such a remarkable man. Words fail.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Very Unfortunately News - Chris vd Lingen Passed*

my condolences go out to the family. 

I was just looking at his project yesterday after seeing Shawn links.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Im still down in CR and still a bit in shock. We were just talking about his health last Sat night while at dinner. So incredibly sad. My sincere condolences to Wilma.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Very sad news. There are so few effective voices in frog conservation, so his loss is magnified. Please keep us informed if there is a conservation fund or other project to which donations can be made in his name.

Richard.


----------



## MonopolyBag (Jun 3, 2007)

Condolences to the family.

He did bring much to hid field of study so not all is lost.


----------

